# Neutering is the Law



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

So, Oso is 7 months and not neutered. We were/are planning on neutering him around 18 months when he is full grown and through puberty. 

On a walk today, someone told me to stay away from her dog because her dog is aggressive towards other dogs who are not neutered. She was very nice about it, but she did say it was the law. 

I was very nice too, but thought she was wrong. Looked it up. Sure enough, in Los Angeles all dogs are legally supposed to be neutered by FOUR MONTHS!! I was shocked!! I guess, as of 2008.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/2335935...pets-must-be-spayed-or-neutered/#.T4Tg7NWiZe4

There are some exceptions:

_The ordinance does exempt some animals, including those that have competed in shows or sporting competitions, guide dogs, animals used by police agencies and those belonging to professional breeders._

Consequences for not obeying?

_First-time offenders will receive information on subsidized sterilization services and be given an additional 60 days. If they still fail to comply they could be fined $100 and ordered to serve eight hours of community service. A subsequent offense could result in a $500 fine or 40 hours of community service. _


So, poor Oso at 7 months is illegal. I understand wanting to prevent euthanizations. I guess my civil liberties do not include being able to own a non-show, non-competing, non-breeding dog as a family member and keep him intact until he is through puberty. I don't know if my civil liberties should include that, but a weird feeling anyways.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would take my chances and act all surprised if they bother me. After all we are off leash many places that prohibit that also.
We run with a Portuguese water dog (similar to poodle) and you cannot see anything hanging down there because of all the fur. No one would bother THAT dog, IMO.

(_it's quickly becoming my favorite picture_):


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

That is *bizarre*. Our breeder compared spaying a female dog before she is fully developed to giving a small child a hysterectomy. I can imagine it's the same with neutering. Does the law only apply to neutering or is it spaying as well?

I would tell any nosy people that you are planning on using him for hunting... haha!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd be entering Oso into the very next dog show I could find. Keep the receipt for proof if required....


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Mandatory Spay-Neutering of All Politicians Petition in California*​
Sponsored by: Free All People From Unnecessary Politician Interference

Be It Known - considering recent activities of certain political officials, it 
may be time to push for a mandatory spay or neutering bill of all politicians. 

The Reason for this Petition - 
It has been shown that certain politicians, although properly licensed, have wandered outside their home territory.
Furthermore, while off leash these same politicians have acted in a manner both illegal and unacceptable. 
As the owner/guardian/spouse has shown the inabilitiy to control said politicians, we as taxpayers must insist that the consequences of such behavior not become a burden to us. 
For example, the cost of replacing the one politician could easily exceed the budget of the animal control services in a locale.

Exemptions - 
If a politician and/or owner/guardian/spouse wish to keep him/her intact, 
they should be required to purchase an exemption permit to offset any cost which the unwanted behavior may cause the taxpayers. 
Depending on the level of the political office, the fee for the exemption permit would start at $100,000 per each year in office. 

The purchase of the exemption would not be an admission of guilt or even an suggestion of future impropriety but obviously such people are incapable of acting in a reasonable and socially controlled manner. 
Just as politicians feel that pet owners and breeders cannot be trusted to keep their word then neither should we the taxpayers believe that a politician can be trusted to keep his or her word.

Medical exemptions could be granted with proper documentation that indicate that said procedure would cause serious physical harm to the politician. However, the use of any enhancement drugs for any purpose would void the exemptions and could result in severe fines. 

Penalties - 
Should the owner/guardian/spouse be found to not have complied with the law within the defined 6 months after being elected for the first time, they would suffer penalties that would result in loss of their politician and/or fines.

Should the politician be found wandering loose and engaging in 
prohibited behavior, the exemption permit would be revoked and immediate spay/neuter surgery would be required.
The owner/guardian/spouse would be held responsible for all medical costs for the surgery and could also face stiff penalties and/or fines.

All in favor of this type of bill, please sign and contact your local officials


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That takes care of the straight politicians, what about the rest?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

In Texas they have been going after the breeders. We had a long hard fought battle last year. In the end they won some and lost some. The working dogs were exempt from their new laws. Dogs that are used for hunting or herding are considered working dogs in Texas. Along with Service Dogs (SAR / Special Needs Training) and Therapy Dogs were exempt. HSUS was the one that masterminded the bill and found a rep to do their work for them. They will not be happy until there are no purebred dogs left.
What did this do to breeders that sell hunting dogs?
It makes them were they can no longer sell companion puppies.
Breeders that evaluate the litters to see which pups will likely make good hunting/SARS or therapy dogs will be put in a dilemma if a pup doesn't make the grade. If they sell one as a companion pup then they will no longer be exempt from the new laws.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Just to specify it is for the city of LA, not the county. So we actually aren't doing anything illegal yet. If my city tries to follow suit, I will be vocal. 

This whole topic was very informative. Texasred, your post just makes me sad. That, along with reading the information on tail docking fines in the UK and Scotland. 

At least, I'm glad that pressure isn't being put on us yet. Although if we lived a few miles in a different direction it would be a different story.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I think that law is crazy. Now, I love Bob Barker as much as the next person, but forcing people to sterilize the pets is, to me, not in good conscience. Talk about infringing on a person's liberties.

Yes, no one wants a pet overpopulation problem. Yes, there are irresponsible people out there who let their bitch in heat wander around town or their unneutered male mate with everything he sees. But no, we shouldn't be imposing these kinds of laws on responsible pet owners. A few bad apples spoiled the bunch, indeed.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

In the county where we live, it is law that they have to be neutered/spayed at 6 months. If not, you have to register them with the local authorities with proof of intent to breed, etc. A copy of the law is posted in every vet office in the county.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The way we got our dogs exempt (for the time being) was we banned together. Sent our own Representatives to the Capitol with a bill to counter act theirs. A show of force in numbers and burning up the phone lines/ emails.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I really really get itchy to see laws like this. The dog, legally, is private property (not to sound shallow) - once paid for, the gov't should keep out of it. Let the owners be responsible, ya know? Sorry about all that. Perhaps 'start' a pro breeder program? Call your elected officials; gather your neighbors/friends and vote-out those supporting / enacting these types of laws.


----------

